# Inside door panel removal without opening door



## keogk (Aug 11, 2020)

Trying to fix my Moms 07 hatcback versa
The Door handle on the outside fell off and she was just opening it from the inside for awhile. She said the window got stuck and a neighbor "helped" and then the window now works but the door will not open from outside or inside. Will it be possible for me to remove the Panel without the door opening or destroying the panel? 
Going to try this evening after the sun goes down


----------

